# New to smoking



## mort (Dec 24, 2016)

He everyone I'm from nsw Australia, currently learning in my early Christmas present which is a fornetto bullet smoker, currently getting different people telling me different things and everything on the net is contradicting what someone else says, I'm cooking a 1.9kg forquarter boneless leg of pork and also a 1.6kg leg of lamb bone in for Christmas tomorrow, I'd love any recommendations on cooking time, how hot to get the smoker and if I should cook both on the same tray.
Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 24, 2016)

Mort, welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here and filled with questions. 

We call the forequarter a pork shoulder.  The pork shoulder is a pretty tough cut of meat, but very forgiving when cooked to the correct temperatures.  You haven't said if you are slicing or pulling (shredding) the pork shoulder, so I'll address both. 

Let me convert the weights to something more familiar to us non-metric types.  1.9 kg of pork shoulder is just shy of 4.2 lbs.  1.6 kg of lamb is just a tad over 3.5 lbs. 

The lamb needs to come out of the smoker when it has reached an internal temp of 135F, or 57C.  If you are going to slice the pork shoulder, the internal temp needs to be 190F, or 85 to 87C.  Shredding the pork shoulder you need to be at 95C internal temp.

You can smoke roast either cut of meat at any temp between 230F (110C) to 350F (175C), the difference will be time in the smoker.  Lower temps, longer times. 

The shoulder will go through a "stall" phase where water is evaporating and collagen starts melting, so it will take roughly twice as long to cook to the proper internal temperature as the lamb, which never reaches the stall phase.  The pork shoulder gets its juicy moisture and tenderness from melted collagen, not water in the meat.  If it is undercooked it will taste dry and tough, which is counterintuitive to what most folks think happened.   

If you smoke roast at say 275F (135C), you're looking at roughly 3.5 to 4.5 hours on the pork shoulder, and about half that time for the lamb.

If there's room, you can definitely cook both on the same tray.  Just add the lamb later in the smoke. 

Have fun!  And Merry Christmas!


----------



## mort (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply, that's exactly what I was looking for so once again thanks heaps and have a merry Xmas also


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2016)

Welcome aboard!

Glad to have you with us!

Al


----------



## mort (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Al


----------



## gary s (Dec 27, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a sunny and warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of          great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## mort (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Gary much appreciated


----------

